

Facebook rolls out voting for news feed items - brianr
http://www.jumpfromairplane.com/fbdigg.png

======
brianr
Maybe it's been there for a couple days but this is the first time I've
noticed it. It seems cool, but it makes the news feed look even more cluttered
and I worry about what they'll do with my data--will one of my friends find
out that I voted their story down?

Unfortunately there's no "vote down" button for the ads... you can downvote
Facebook Pages news items though.

~~~
rms
It doesn't really bother me, but my news feed is already pretty relevant
because I adjusted <http://pitt.facebook.com/feed_prefs.php>. I have a feeling
that most people have never clicked on the "Preferences" button at the top of
the news feed.

